# FREE Land



## stefansky (May 3, 2012)

I know that in some areas local counciles offer free land or house to settle there.
Anyone have a some details ? Tnx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Somebody mentioned it other day, I'll see if I can get any info, but think it's also to do with people returning to farming to produce crops.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do a search Baldios legislação, juntas in our area are _"distributing Baldios under their control in free parcels to year -round residents to exploit for firewood, timber etc for 20 years plus 20 free day-old chicks, 60 euros-worth of seeds,free use of municipal tractor (fully equipped) ..for cultivation and free firewood for the over 80's. "_
Waiting for some more information


----------

